# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Bosch] bosch maxx wfl 2020

## lapou

Καλησπερα, εχω ενα πλυντηριο bosch maxx wfl 2020. Παιρνει κανονικα νερο, ομως οταν δινω εντολη για να το βγαλει, δεν κανει κανενα θορυβο και δεν το αδειαζει. Κοιταξα το φιλτρο μπροστα και δεν ειναι βουλομενο. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να καηκε η αντλια ή μπορει να ειναι καποιο αλλο θεμα? το πλυντηριο τραβαει κανονικα νερο, ο καδος γυρναει κανονικα απλα δεν το διωχνει. Ευχαριστω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όσο αφορά στο να τεστάρεις και να επιβεβαιώσεις την καθεαυτού κατάσταση της αντλίας πήγαινε στο youtube με αναζήτηση ως "test washing machine drain pump" , αλλά και αναζήτηση του ίδιου τίτλου σε άλλη γλώσσα π.χ. Ρωσικά  https://cosmo-frost.ru/stiralnye-mas...alnoj-mashine/
Να αποφεύγεις κυρίως τα Ελληνικά .

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ή μπορείς να ωμομετρησεις την αντλία με πολύμετρο , δες αν έχει 
συνέχεια , δηλαδή σου δείχνει καποια ένδειξη. Πάντα εκτός ρεύματος

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

